# Eagle Star dive watch query.



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I have been looking at an unusual watch which apparently has a built in depth guage. Sorry, but no pics available at this time. It is similar to the ones I'm finding pics of on line with *PROFONDUS* over *SQUALE* above the 6 & some other brands under the 12. This one says *EAGLE STAR *with *GENEVE *just under that to the right.

I understand that Squale produced cases for various brands including Eagle Star - I have looked but can't find any reference to an* "*EAGLE STAR GENEVE PROFONDUS SQUALE" - Anyone know any more??


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have now had more of a look at this matter since our correspondence, Rod, and it seems that in the early 1970s, Squale were making very similar co-branded dive watches for many different customers, including other watch companies, with a brand name owned by the customer on the dial above Squale's own brand logo (the firm soon subsequently also started making watches on their own behalf, with sole Squale branding). In other words, Squale was almost certainly producing the complete watches and not just the cases. An example of this co-branding of Squale dive watches is the use of the name "Hosam" on the dial above the Squale logo- Hosam being a brand name owned by the Swiss watch company, "Auguste Reymond". I have checked a number of the customer brand names appearing on these watches but "Eagle Star / Geneve" still remains a mystery. The term "Profundus" on one of the Squale diver watch lines presumably refers to the model of the watch - an oblique reference to the depth gauge feature.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Cheers Always"watching"

I just find it strange that I can't find any reference to another one... :hmmm9uh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

RoddyJB said:


> Cheers Always"watching"
> 
> I just find it strange that I can't find any reference to another one... :hmmm9uh:


 I had a look. There's a lot of references to Squale Profundus by Nobreza and one or two by other brands, including Hosam. They're clearly not common watches, so you're relying on the few people who have them to post something. Not really that surprising when they disappear.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I came across a Squale diver of the period co-branded "Vetta" which was a brand name owned by Innocenti Binda of Binda Group fame. Binda Group is intimately tied up with the history of Wyler (also Wyler Vetta) watches and Breil, and the Group has a long history dating back to 1906 and continuing today.


----------

